# [Gnome 3][Install'] Un emerge qui ne fonctionne paâÂÂâas !

## Le Barde

Salut les gens,

Je suis en train de m'installer une 'tite Gentoo pour mon Fixe / Serveur (I am currently on a Debian basis for first).

J'ai envie de tester Gnome3 mais la paquet du nom de glib-9999 met tout en vrac.

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis tout à fait preneur...

Je pense qu'il s'agit du même problème que pour ce post, mais il n'y a pas eu de solution proposée.

Merci d'avance !

Le Barde.

```
>>> Emerging (51 of 249) dev-libs/glib-9999 from gnome

 * Package:    dev-libs/glib-9999

 * Repository: gnome

 * USE:        elibc_glibc introspection kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

 * GIT update -->

 *    repository:       git://git.gnome.org/glib

 *    at the commit:       aeac5de2f8eeaadcdc7e021694d92470834fece8

 *    branch:          master

 *    storage directory:    "/usr/portage/distfiles/git-src/glib"

Cloning into /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/work/glib-9999...

done.

>>> Unpacked to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/work/glib-9999

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/work/glib-9999 ...

 * Running gtkdocize ...                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/work/glib-9999' ...

 * Running aclocal -I m4macros ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --install --automake ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I m4macros ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: glib-9999/

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying glib-2.18.1-workaround-gio-test-failure-without-userpriv.patch ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying glib-2.12.12-fbsd.patch ...                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying glib-2.25-punt-python-check.patch ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying glib-2.24-assert-test-failure.patch ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/work/glib-9999' ...

 * Running aclocal -I m4macros ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --install --automake ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I m4macros ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...                                                                                                                    [ !! ]

 * Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/temp/automake-26841.out

 * ERROR: dev-libs/glib-9999 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 6317:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1663:  Called eautomake

 *   environment, line 1632:  Called autotools_run_tool 'automake' '--add-missing' '--copy' '--foreign'

 *   environment, line 1254:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/glib-9999',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/glib-9999'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /var/lib/layman/gnome/eclass/gnome2-live.eclass

 *   /var/lib/layman/gnome/eclass/gnome2.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'gnome': '/var/lib/layman/gnome/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/work/glib-9999'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/glib-9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/temp/build.log'

```

Le fichier de log :

```

localhost portage # cat /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/temp/build.log

 * Package:    dev-libs/glib-9999

 * Repository: gnome

 * USE:        elibc_glibc introspection kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * FEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

 * GIT update -->

 *    repository:       git://git.gnome.org/glib

 *    at the commit:       aeac5de2f8eeaadcdc7e021694d92470834fece8

 *    branch:          master

 *    storage directory:    "/usr/portage/distfiles/git-src/glib"

Cloning into /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/work/glib-9999...

done.

>>> Unpacked to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/work/glib-9999

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/work/glib-9999 ...

 * Running gtkdocize ...                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/work/glib-9999' ...

 * Running aclocal -I m4macros ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --install --automake ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I m4macros ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: glib-9999/

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying glib-2.18.1-workaround-gio-test-failure-without-userpriv.patch ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying glib-2.12.12-fbsd.patch ...                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying glib-2.25-punt-python-check.patch ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying glib-2.24-assert-test-failure.patch ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/work/glib-9999' ...

 * Running aclocal -I m4macros ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --install --automake ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal -I m4macros ...                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...                                                                                                                    [ !! ]

 * Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/temp/automake-26841.out

 * ERROR: dev-libs/glib-9999 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 6317:  Called eautoreconf

 *   environment, line 1663:  Called eautomake

 *   environment, line 1632:  Called autotools_run_tool 'automake' '--add-missing' '--copy' '--foreign'

 *   environment, line 1254:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-libs/glib-9999',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-libs/glib-9999'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /var/lib/layman/gnome/eclass/gnome2-live.eclass

 *   /var/lib/layman/gnome/eclass/gnome2.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'gnome': '/var/lib/layman/gnome/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/work/glib-9999'

localhost portage # 

```

...et également :

```
localhost portage # cat /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/temp/automake-26841.out

***** automake *****

***** PWD: /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/glib-9999/work/glib-9999

***** automake --add-missing --copy --foreign

configure.ac:508: warning: AC_LANG_CONFTEST: no AC_LANG_SOURCE call detected in body

../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:194: AC_LANG_CONFTEST is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2662: _AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2679: AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

m4macros/libtool.m4:1084: _LT_SYS_MODULE_PATH_AIX is expanded from...

m4macros/libtool.m4:4220: _LT_LINKER_SHLIBS is expanded from...

m4macros/libtool.m4:5352: _LT_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...

m4macros/libtool.m4:143: _LT_SETUP is expanded from...

m4macros/libtool.m4:69: LT_INIT is expanded from...

configure.ac:508: the top level

configure.ac:508: warning: AC_LANG_CONFTEST: no AC_LANG_SOURCE call detected in body

../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:194: AC_LANG_CONFTEST is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2662: _AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2679: AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

m4macros/libtool.m4:4220: _LT_LINKER_SHLIBS is expanded from...

m4macros/libtool.m4:5352: _LT_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...

m4macros/libtool.m4:143: _LT_SETUP is expanded from...

m4macros/libtool.m4:69: LT_INIT is expanded from...

configure.ac:508: the top level

configure.ac:508: warning: AC_LANG_CONFTEST: no AC_LANG_SOURCE call detected in body

../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:194: AC_LANG_CONFTEST is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2662: _AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2679: AC_LINK_IFELSE is expanded from...

m4macros/libtool.m4:1084: _LT_SYS_MODULE_PATH_AIX is expanded from...

m4macros/libtool.m4:5437: _LT_LANG_CXX_CONFIG is expanded from...

m4macros/libtool.m4:816: _LT_LANG is expanded from...

m4macros/libtool.m4:799: LT_LANG is expanded from...

m4macros/libtool.m4:827: _LT_LANG_DEFAULT_CONFIG is expanded from...

m4macros/libtool.m4:143: _LT_SETUP is expanded from...

m4macros/libtool.m4:69: LT_INIT is expanded from...

configure.ac:508: the top level

gtk-doc.make:26: EXTRA_DIST multiply defined in condition TRUE ...

docs/reference/gio/Makefile.am:169:   `gtk-doc.make' included from here

Makefile.decl:8: ... `EXTRA_DIST' previously defined here

docs/reference/gio/Makefile.am:1:   `Makefile.decl' included from here

gtk-doc.make:26: EXTRA_DIST multiply defined in condition TRUE ...

docs/reference/glib/Makefile.am:76:   `gtk-doc.make' included from here

Makefile.decl:8: ... `EXTRA_DIST' previously defined here

docs/reference/glib/Makefile.am:2:   `Makefile.decl' included from here

gtk-doc.make:26: EXTRA_DIST multiply defined in condition TRUE ...

docs/reference/gobject/Makefile.am:60:   `gtk-doc.make' included from here

Makefile.decl:8: ... `EXTRA_DIST' previously defined here

docs/reference/gobject/Makefile.am:2:   `Makefile.decl' included from here

gio/gdbus-codegen/Makefile.am:8: Python sources seen but `PYTHON' is undefined

gio/gdbus-codegen/Makefile.am:8:   The usual way to define `PYTHON' is to add `AM_PATH_PYTHON'

gio/gdbus-codegen/Makefile.am:8:   to `configure.ac' and run `aclocal' and `autoconf' again.

localhost portage # 

```

----------

